# Como hacer un detector de agua?



## harryexploter (Jun 28, 2006)

He visto varios esquemas de detectores para inundación, pero como sensor utilizan 2 electrodos, pero no dicen referencia ni de que tipo. Alguien tiene un esquema de un detector de inundación con las referencias de los componentes que la forman? o alguna idea? Yo necesito que al detectar agua me de tensión a un rele y este este activo durante al menos un par de segundos no hace falta que sean exactos. 

gracias a todos


----------



## roberto moreno (Jun 28, 2006)

Se puede hacer un "sensor" de humedad de una forma muy sencilla con una placa fenólica, o sea de las que usamos para los circuitos impresos, en ella se graba un zig zag de dos pistas que nunca se tocan y que forman a los electrodos, cuando el agua toca la placa disminuye la resistencia entre los electrodos o contactos de la placa y con eso disparas algún circuito, abajo pongo un pequeño dibujo de la plaquita.

En los proyectos prácticos de la comunidad puedes encontrar el circuito detector de humedad:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/detectorhumedad.htm

Saludos.


----------



## pantuflo (Jul 7, 2006)

Creo que los detectores de humedad te podrían dar una respuesta falsa en estados de alta humedad relativa. Creo que lo mas sencillo es que el el punto donde pueda llegar el agua pongas un interruptor switch con una pequeña boya. Este es el sistema mas seguro y sencillo para detectar una inundación.

saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 7, 2006)

los "sensores" comerciales son una simple barra de bronce con un tornillo para fijar el cable eléctrico.

Un tubo de plástico protege el electrodo contra contactos accidentales con otros electrodos.

Normalmente se utilizan para la bomba de los pozos y el circuito esta formado por 3 sensores, uno común por donde sale la tensión y dos que actúan de receptores.
La gracia del invento es poner el electrodo con tensión en el fondo del pozo, uno de los receptores casi en el fondo que sera el indicador de mínimo y otro arriba que sera el que indica que el deposito esta lleno.

Aunque puedes hacerlo con cualquier hierro, tubo o cosa metálica te indico que no son caros, 5 y 10€, en amidata piden 7€ y es una sumistrados de los mas caros.

Puedes utilizar la misma placa de circuito impreso haciendo unos cuadrados de 2cm o utilizar un trozo de aluminio y hacerte un agujero para atornillar el cable para hacer contacto

Siempre debes estañar el cable o cobre que puedan estar en contacto con el agua para que aguanten mucho mejor.
Lo ideal seria estañar toda la placa, es tedioso pero te garantiza un buen funcionamiento en entornos humedos.


La gracia del invento es evitar electrolisis y esto se consigue aplicando una tensión alterna al electrodo  mediante un condensador. Para que me entiendas en el semiciclo positivo el electrodo se deshace y en el negativo se reconstruye.
Evidentemente como son corriente muy, muy bajas esto ni se aprecia.


Hay otro método utilizado para llenado de depósitos formado por una boya donde en su interior hay una bola, para inundaciones no te sirve.


Vi en un limpia Vajillas un sensor de inundacion de lo mas barato.

Un corcho de espuma expandida y un pulsador (final de carrera). cuando se inunda el corcho sube y aprieta el pulsador.


  Tambiénestuve reparando uno que era un simple transformador y un par de tiristores de puerta muy sensible.

Cuando no había agua el circuito estaba abierto, pero al inundarse circulaba una corriente del transformador hacia la puerta del tiristor que disparaba un rele, evidentemente había un poco mas de electrónica para evitar disparos espureos y un potenciometro para ajustar la sensibilidad, pero muy sencillo.


----------



## bean (Ago 29, 2007)

No es por ser aguafiestas pero este detector lo probé y tiene el problema de la electrolisis. Al cabo de un tiempo el sensor se estropea!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 29, 2007)

Dos opciones:
1) Switch flotante de mercurio.
2) Lo que posteo "roberto moreno" pero con una señal de alterna NO electrolisis


----------



## bidaiaria (Ene 18, 2008)

Reabro este post, ya que ami me proyecto le voy a tener que añadir un sensor de inundación diseñado por nosotros, y querría informarme un poco.

En internet solo encuentro módulos enteros de sensores de inundación que activan un rele pero no dan la referencia del sensor que utilizan. Por tanto me está siendo difícil conseguir información para diseñar el circuito, que se basaría en una sonda resistiva.
Entonces con referencia al post de fogonazo, hay dos opciones. 

1- La del switch flotante. Que no encuentro ninguna información en internet con esas palabras.
(si alguien me podría poner algún link o alguna información sobre ello.

2- Circuito impreso en zig zag. Querría saber algo mas de ello, es que en mi placa solo podré usar C.C. de 5 ó 24V. Por tanto quizás no me valdría si hay que aplicarle una tensión alterna.
(algún link o alguna información).

Aparte también querría saber si necesitaría algún circuito de ayuda (puente wheatstone....) para adaptar la señal antes de meterla al micro que trabaja a 5V (ATmega8 de atmel)


Gracias de antemano. Tengo otro post de NTC en esta web y me están ayudando bastante.
thankx a todos. especialmente a eduardo


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 18, 2008)

Mirate esto

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/sensor-anticorrosivo.htm


----------



## bidaiaria (Ene 21, 2008)

Muchas gracias fogonazo por el esquema.
Aunque no consigo entender con mi nivel pésimo de electronica, el circiuto apesar de las explicaciones que ponen. Alguien lo podría explicar, dirigido a un principiante de la eléctronica.
Por ejemplo nose como se alimenta el circuito de la parte izquierda. Y si algien me podría poner que tipo de señal circula por el esquema en cada momento se me haría mas facil.
En las puntas de prueba habría que colocar un circuito impreso en zig zag por ejemplo, de sonda de detector de agua.
Que señales aparecerían en el circuito  con un 0 y con un 1, en las puntas de prueba?
También me gustaría saber los componentes U1A y U1B que función tienen exactamente.
Es una puerta AND invertida? Querría simular en el multisim y querría saber que componente es exactamente.
Una ayudita por favor, y perdonen mi ignorancia. (esta barato el título d ing. tec. elec.  )



He visto en proyectos otro link que me parece interesante
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/alarma-detectora-inundacion.htm

Tiene algun problema este circuito? esque este si que lo entiendo y parece bastante simple
Quizas dure menos el circuito ya que las puntas se corroerán? Creo que me daría igual ya que es para un proyecto y tanpoco quiero complicarme en exceso ya que me quedan muchisimas cosas por hazer.
Lo he simulado con el multisim y va perfectamente. 
Solo tengo una duda. Por qué la corriente que circulara por el agua tiene que ser muy pequeña.
En las puntas de prueba que debería de colocar? unas bornas sinmas o un circuito impreso en zig-zag?


gracias de antemano


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 21, 2008)

El concepto de ambos proyectos es el mismo, la resistencia electrica del liquido acciona el detector.
El que te pase fijate que dice Anticorrosivo, esto significa que a los electrodos no va corriente continua que produsca electrolisis y consecuentemente corrosion de los electrodos.

La parte Izquierda y la Derecha son parte del mismo circuito integrado, una compuerta logica de la familia CMOS (CD4093) y se alimentan por las patas 14 (+) y 7 (-)

La parte Izq. es un oscilador de onda cuadrada, sobre la pata 3 del integrado debes tener una señal de ese tipo de unos 3000 Hz.
Como esta en serie el capacitor de 2200pF a la punta "Emisora" solo llega alterna pura sin componente continua.
La otra punta "Receptora" ante la presencia de liquido resibe la señal alterna del "Emisor", 
la rectifica con los diodos D1 y D2 que cargan al capacitor de 2200 C4.
Cuando la tension sobre este supera la mitad de la tension de alimentacion (VCC/2) la compuerta U1B cambia de estado, en reposo sin liquido la salida esta a positivo al aparecer tension sobre las entradas 5 y 6 la salida 4 pasa a o VCC, alli polariza el transistor PNP y este energiza al relee.

El esquema es muy sencillo y fue provado muchas veces.
Si armas todo con los valores correctos y las orientaciones correctas de los componentes no te dara problemas.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 21, 2008)

Aquí tienes otro de muy bajo consumo

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f12/bajar-consumo-circuito-11817/#post65581


----------



## santiago (Ene 21, 2008)

ojeando paginas encontre este circuito anticorrosivo lla que los electrodos del otro sistema se corroen por la electrolisis
salud


----------



## bidaiaria (Ene 22, 2008)

Acabo de simular con el Multisim el circuito anticorrosivo con el esquema del NPN y también con el PNP.
Los 2 han funcionado perfectamente. La única diferencia entre los 2 circuitos es la manera de trabajar. El circuito NPN con lógica negativa, y el PNP en cambio con lógica positiva. Os muestro una captura de dicha simulación. Espero montar este circuito cuanto antes para verificar la simulación. Gracias por vuestra ayuda

Parece ser que el jefe me ha dado el visto bueno a la sonda de inundación.
El problemilla que tengo sería que las tensiones con las que trabajo son 5V y 24V.
Querría saber que me recomendarías, si adecuarla a una tensión de 12V, o quizas poniendo unos CMOS de 5V y cambiando el transistor para trabajar a 5 V valdria? Que transistor PNP usaríais que este disponible en la librería de Multisim para hacer pruebas?
O quizás mejor trabajar a 24 V para excitar mejor el rele?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 22, 2008)

Todo depende de que relee tengas, si es de 12 V adapta tu fuente para que te suministre esa tension (con un LM7812 alcanza), los CMOS funcionan con "casi" cualquier tension.

NPN:  BD140 
o su hermano
NPN:  BD139

http://www.ortodoxism.ro/datasheets2/f/0c695lq7ut3hjriqzff0kfs5i8wy.pdf


----------



## bidaiaria (Ene 22, 2008)

Gracias por contestar.
Acabo de diseñar el circuito a 5V en el multisim, cambiando los CMOS(4093BD_5V), y el transistor he puesto el que me has dicho, BD139.
En un principio no me funcionaba ya que condensador(c4) no se me cargaba, asique nunca saturaba el transistor, pero modificando la resistencia de descarga, poniendola mas grande (1M a 5M) he consegido que no absorba tanta corriente y asi he consegido que el esquema funcione.

Creeis que tendra algun problema ala hora de llevarlo ala práctica? Por ejemplo porque el swtich es ideal y el liquido tendrá una resistencia.
Como podría simularlo?

Me acaban de comentar que los reles son de 24V. Kasuen! Supongo que tendré que rediseñarlo con 24V. Que transistor me recomendais esta vez?

Gracias, gracias. Ha sido todo un descubrimiento este foro


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 22, 2008)

No lo simules, mide con un multimetro la resistencia del liquido directamente con las puntas de prueba (separadas unos 2mm), de acuerdo a lo que te de la medicion xxMOhms colocas en el simulador una resistencia equivalente a esto entre los capacitores y deberia detectarlo.
En caso de no ser detectado correctamente, puedes aumentar la superficie de los electrodos y disminuir el espaciado entre estos, el material ideal seria acero inoxidable.

Los mismos transistores te sirven, son de hasta 80V y 1,4A.

Saludos


----------



## bidaiaria (Ene 23, 2008)

Todo entendido. 
Acabo de diseñar el circuito a 24V.
Los problemas que en encontrado serían.
- En el multisim los Cmos que he encontrado como maximo eran de 15V. Supongo que no podré alimentarlos con 24 asique nose como poner lo CMOS. En la simulación he usado los de 15V y funciona bien al estar alimentados a 15.
Con el transistor que me dijiste funciona perfectamente.
Asique lo único que CMOS usar si solo dispongo de alimentanción de 5 y 25V.
Que pasaría si uso CMOS de 5V para el circuito de 24? 
Habría algun transistor que puedas excitarlo con un CMOS de 5V y tengas 24Vce?
Sería lo ideal para excitar un rele de 24V y asi alimentar el CMOS con 5 ya que no he encontrado de 24V

Gracias y lo siento por marear tanto


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 23, 2008)

Lo maximo que soportan los CMOS son 15 V, algunos pocos 18V. Si les mandas 24 MMMmmmmmmmm

Solucion Salomonica: Regulador de 12V para la logica )Oscilador detector) y relee alimentado directo de tus 24 V con transistor NPN con emisor a GND.
La salida esta en alto en reposo (Sin agua) pero la puedes invertir (Adaptar) con alguna de las 2 compuertas que te quedan libres del 4093 para atacar directamente al transistor NPN.

Para el regulador de tension, hay unos con encapsulado TO92 de 100mA que para tu consumo sobra LM78L12

http://cache.national.com/ds/LM/LM78L05.pdf

Saludos


----------



## bidaiaria (Ene 23, 2008)

No podría usar un CMOS alimentado a 5V y saturar el transistor alimentado a 24 para poder excitar el rele?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 23, 2008)

Si puedes, es lo que te esoy comentando, con 5 o 12V puedes llevar el TR (NPN) a saturacion.
El tema es que el detector (Sin agua) da a la salida uns señal positiva que te mantendra el relee activado permanentemente hasta que aparesca el agua.
Por eso tambien te sugeri invertir la señal de salida con alguna de las compuertas sobrantes para que solo se accione cuando aparece agua.


----------



## bidaiaria (Ene 23, 2008)

Entendido. He hecho el circuito y funciona correctamente con el CMOS de 5V y el transistor de conmutación a 24V, agrandando el valor del condensador C4. Lo de invertir.... quizás mejor que use un rele con contactos abierto y cerrado y así decido que lógica meterle depende el caso?

Tengo una duda sobre la alimentación del CMOS. Monté el prototipo y me funcionó. Ahora me han mandado el diseño ya montado en SMD, y no se si me acarreará problemas, el alimentar el CMOS de 5V con el regulador que alimenta toda la placa, el micro incluido. Quizas pueda influir, el que detecte el agua y así, en el regulador o crearme algún problema.
Quizás tenga que usar otra alimentación para que no me afecte al resto del circuito?

Saludos y gracias


----------



## dacoba (Mar 31, 2009)

Buenas, yo necesitaría también sensores de inundación, además de sensores de movimiento, gases, etc para una red inalámbrica, el problema es que la mayoría de ellos usan tensiones >5 Voltios, y la tensión que puedo obtener de mis módulos son de 3 Voltios como máximo, ¿Es posible adaptar estos circuitos de alguna forma sin usar fuentes de tensión >3V? El problema es que la aplicación está basada en una red de sensores inalámbricos y los nodos tienen baterías de como máximo 3 Voltios. ¿Puedo usar esta tensión de 3 voltios para alimentar a los sensores?

Saludos


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Mar 31, 2009)

podría usar el 40106 (HEX INVERTING SCHMITT TRIGGER) ya que lo tengo, en la simulación trabaja igual al 4093.


----------



## dacoba (Abr 1, 2009)

Buenas de nuevo y gracias por contestar, yo la verdad no estoy muy suelto con la electrónica a nivel práctico, y a nivel teórico nunca se me había planteado esta cuestión, ¿puedo alimentar un circuito integrado en este caso el trigger 40106 con una tensión menor o distinta de la que indican en las especificaciones (yo diría que no)?y si es así ¿que efecto tiene alimentar con tensiones diferentes de las especificadas en el datasheet? El problema es que mi fuente de tensión es de 3 Voltios, y al ser un nodo inalámbrico (microcontrolador+transceptor y antena con entradas I/O para incluir sensores), y de dimensiones reducidas, no puedo alimentar de otro lado los circuitos externos como sensores o circuitos adaptadores, y he estado mirando el datasheet del trigger 40106 y me indica que la tensión de alimentación es de 5V,10V o 15 V, ¿puedo alimentarlo con una de 3 V?

Un saludo y gracias


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Abr 1, 2009)

dacoba dijo:
			
		

> Buenas de nuevo y gracias por contestar, yo la verdad no estoy muy suelto con la electrónica a nivel práctico, y a nivel teórico nunca se me había planteado esta cuestión, ¿puedo alimentar un circuito integrado en este caso el trigger 40106 con una tensión menor o distinta de la que indican en las especificaciones (yo diría que no)?y si es así ¿que efecto tiene alimentar con tensiones diferentes de las especificadas en el datasheet? El problema es que mi fuente de tensión es de 3 Voltios, y al ser un nodo inalámbrico (microcontrolador+transceptor y antena con entradas I/O para incluir sensores), y de dimensiones reducidas, no puedo alimentar de otro lado los circuitos externos como sensores o circuitos adaptadores, y he estado mirando el datasheet del trigger 40106 y me indica que la tensión de alimentación es de 5V,10V o 15 V, ¿puedo alimentarlo con una de 3 V?
> 
> Un saludo y gracias



Una pregunta, tu fuente de tensión es una bateria?, Fuente conmutada? o usa un transformador?
Porque si usa un transformador con un simple multiplicador de voltaje, una resistencia y un Zener de 5.1V o los voltios que quieras usar para el CMOS, se solucionaría tu problema y como el CMOS no tiene un gran consumo tampoco habría problema. Y si es una fuente conmutada puede ser posible modificarle la regulación.

Multiplicadores de voltaje:  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/multiplicadores-voltaje-359/


----------



## dacoba (Abr 1, 2009)

Buenas, gracias por responder, mi fuente de alimentación es una batería, concretamente dos baterías AA, con lo que supongo que como mucho puedo tener 1'5 +1'5 Voltios, es decir 3 voltios de tensión de alimentación como máximo. Voy a echarle un vistazo a lo de los multiplicadores de tensión y luego te comento. Gracias de nuevo

He estado viendo el tema de los multiplicadores de tensión y creo que no me servirían como solución, ya que estoy usando baterías AA y el número de circuitos a conectar estaría limitado ya que se trata de módulos electrónicos inalámbricos, que requieren de un tamaño reducido.

Un saludo y gracias


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Abr 1, 2009)

Mas facil todavía, o usas una bat. de 9V o 4 bat. AA(1.5V*4=6V) y ya está, el CMOS trabaja con esos voltajes y el consumo es muy bajo. Chequea el Datasheet del CMOS a usar..

Una pregunta: 
Ejem: Cuando el sensor detecte la humedad que es lo que va activar, Un LED? un Transistor?,un Relé? o solo necesitas la señal.. Y me imagino si tienes poco espacio en tu aparato tendrás que hacer el sensor aparte en otra placa?


----------



## dacoba (Abr 1, 2009)

Buenas de nuevo, la idea es integrar el sensor en una mota (nodo sensor inalámbrico), todavía no he decidido la mota a usar porque estoy viendo las posibilidades y los distintos sensores que podría integrar en cada mota. Estas motas tienen un microcontrolador con un convertidor analógico digital incorpordado y numerosos conectores de entrada/salida donde podría conectar la señal de salida del sensor para procesarla y mandarla vía radio por medio de un transceptor RF. Como la mota es un módulo cerrado, me interesaría no añadir ninguna batería aparte de la que me proporciona la propia mota, por esta razón quería evitar el uso de otras baterías externas a las 2 AA que te vienen integradas en la mota. Pero tal y como lo veo, la única solución que tengo es la de añadir nuevas baterías. Cualquier nueva idea será bienvenida.


Muchas gracias por tus respuestas


Un saludo


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Abr 1, 2009)

Yo hice hace tiempo (por Hobby nada mas), un sensor de temperatura con el lm35 y de indicador usaba un bargraph todo comandado con el pic 16f688 que lo reciclé de otro aparato, y tenía el mismo problema de alimentación, y por supuesto iba a meter todo en una pequeña cajita y aparte tenía que ser portatil. 

Solución:

tenía un Celular motorola en desuso y le saqué la bateria (5.3V). Soldé unos cablecitos directamente de la placa a la bateria y despues de un mes +o- que se descargó, se me ocurrió ir a la tienda de electronica y compré un juego de conector PLUG, como los que traen los auriculares de los Mp3, el macho al cargador y la hembra a mi sensor, y listo tenía mi sensor recargable.
PD: Las baterias de celulares son muy economicas, comparado con 10 años atras. Aparte de ser pequeñas y duraderas, En enero compré un celular para mi hija de 7 años (Me tenía loco porque también quería un celular). y me salió muy barato solo 30Bs unos $14 de los gringos..Claro no te digo que te compres un celular para sacarle la bateria, pero es una buena opción para tu proyecto comprar una bateria de cel y un cargador no creo que gastes mas de $9.


----------



## dacoba (Abr 2, 2009)

Muchas gracias por la solución, parece muy interesante y a la vez económica.


Un saludo


----------



## leo79hc (Abr 25, 2009)

Hola, tengo que construir un sensor de nivel de fluidos con indicadores led y me preguntaba que esquema de los comentados se adaptaría mejor o si bien sirve cualquiera de ellos, estaria alimentado por 12v dc y mas que nada tengo dudas de como hacer los sensores para los distintos niveles,espero podais ayudarme 
un saludo


----------



## waarfactor (May 13, 2009)

HOla a roberto: 
podeis decirme la medida de separacion de las lineas en zig zag y el espesor de las mismas. o es cualquier medida. Gracias por el dato

Alonso


----------



## christus (Jul 2, 2010)

hola como estan ya he escrito esta duda y como les dije antes toy desesperado estoy usando el esquema del detector de inundacion para hacer un detector de nivel solo que el agua almacenada es tratada y tiene una resistividadn de un poco mas de 20M ohm y no conduce como hago en ese caso.Gracias de antemano por su ayuda.


----------



## luisval22 (Jul 4, 2010)

otra opcion que yo hice es la de un divisor de voltaje con el 741  luegos pelas 2 cables y estos al sentir el agua cerrara el circuito y como save el agua tiene resistencia y ahi vine el divisor de voltaje ahora este disminuye y entra al 741 comparador de voltaje lo que activara tu circuito


----------



## christus (Jul 5, 2010)

hola gracias por tu ayuda solo me quedan un par de dudas.Esto implica que el agua quede electrizada y la otra es los cables pelados trabajarian con la resistencia del agua pero en el caso del divisor cual seria.Por favor si tuvieras un esquema simple para guiarme seria lo maximo.Gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## Jorge Carazzo (May 9, 2014)

Chicos, se que este tema es viejo, pero me saco del agua el tema de la sonda anti-corrosiva. Mi pregunta es: Puedo replicar la parte de U1B, dos veces mas y reemplazar D3 y relay por un led, para obtener 2 puntos de medición mas ?. Usaría las otra 2 compuertas del chip.
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 9, 2014)

Jorge Carazzo dijo:


> Chicos, se que este tema es viejo, pero me saco del agua el tema de la sonda anti-corrosiva. Mi pregunta es: Puedo replicar la parte de U1B, dos veces mas y reemplazar D3 y relay por un led, para obtener 2 puntos de medición mas ?. Usaría las otra 2 compuertas del chip.
> Gracias de antemano.



¿ Tan complicado es hacer un Link a la imagen ? 





Si puedes.


----------



## Jorge Carazzo (May 9, 2014)

Perdón.  No es que sea complicado poner el link,  sino que es una gran inexperiencia de mi parte.  Muchas gracias por responder tan rápido.  Un abrazo.

Chicos, realice el proyecto del sensor de liquido anticorrosivo y me encontré con 2 problemas:
1) El líquido que censo, a base de glicoles, posee baja resistencia, por lo que debería aumentar la sensibilidad.
2) Tal cual esta planteado el circuito y censando agua de canilla, no logro tener una respuesta uniforme, ya que a veces, el circuito no conmuta adecuadamente, quedando apagado con resistencia infinita entre terminales o quedando encendida, aun con resistencia 0. Este comportamiento es errático.

Se les ocurre algo ?


----------



## Fogonazo (May 12, 2014)

Jorge Carazzo dijo:


> Chicos, realice el proyecto del sensor de liquido anticorrosivo y me encontré con 2 problemas:
> 1) El líquido que censo, a base de glicoles, posee baja resistencia, por lo que debería aumentar la sensibilidad.
> 2) Tal cual esta planteado el circuito y censando agua de canilla, no logro tener una respuesta uniforme, ya que a veces, el circuito no conmuta adecuadamente, quedando apagado con resistencia infinita entre terminales o quedando encendida, aun con resistencia 0. Este comportamiento es errático.
> 
> Se les ocurre algo ?



Acerca (Físicamente) emisor y detector lo mas que se pueda.
Si así y todo no consigues una respuesta "Correcta" habrá que pensar en otra solución.


----------



## Jorge Carazzo (May 12, 2014)

Ok. muchas Gracias.

Estimados, después de no poder mejorar el circuito en cuestión, por falta de conocimientos, se me ocurrió diseñar uno yo, el cual adjunto.
Su sensibilidad es perfecta y dispara muy bien, pero tiene el terrible problema de poseer un efecto corrosivo muy superior al uso de CC.
De hecho, en pocas horas, los electrodos de alambre acerado, se oxidan por completo, a pesar de estar usando CA.
Tienen alguna idea de como solucionarlo ?.
Un cordial saludo.


----------



## aquileslor (May 13, 2014)

No estas usando corriente alterna. La rectificas con los diodos. Y usa alambre de acero inox de la mejor clase (no recuerdo el número).


----------



## Jorge Carazzo (May 13, 2014)

Si no entiendo mal, la corriente solo la rectifico para accionar los led, pero a través del liquido, ¿ no esta pasando corriente alterna ?


----------



## aquileslor (May 13, 2014)

Chee, estamos en la misma ciudad... Fijate bien. Está todo en serie, y si a una serie le pones un diodo, pasa corriente continua. Es básico. Si querés conservar el circuito ponele a cada rama un puente, no un solo diodo.


----------



## Jorge Carazzo (May 14, 2014)

Como dice el dicho " solo se, que no se nada ". Tenes razón !!

De todas maneras, modifique algunos valores sobre el circuito original que usa compuertas, con el CD 4093 y logre que funcione muy bien.
Reemplace los capacitores de 2,2 nf por capacitores 330 nf y disminuí la resistencia de 10M a 5M.
Con esos sencillos cambios, el sistema quedo estable. Ahora lo tengo en prueba para ver como se comportan los electrodos.
Un saludo.


----------



## josezumino (Dic 3, 2019)

Hola Fogonazo.!!! Respecto circuito que expusiste en el proyecto "SENSOR ANTICORROSIVO DE NIVEL"... ¿cual es la distancia máxima que pueden estar separados los electrodos EMISOR/RECEPTOR? No lo construí aún pero de todo lo que he leído es lo mas recomendable. Es para hacer un detector de nivel de agua de mi tanque cisterna. Como se trata de un CMOS y por lo que he leído en el DATASHEET, me quedarían disponible dos compuertas mas. Así que las voy a utilizar para colocar otros electrodos. Si quiero utilizar otro CMOS4093 para aprovechar las compuertas y medir mas niveles ¿como debo conectarlos?. ¿Puedo unir los electrodos receptores de ámbos CMOS al fondo del tanque?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 3, 2019)

Hola, el secreto de medir nivel de líquidos conductivos está en que debe aplicarse a uno de los electrodos, una señal de carácter alterno, porque si aplicas DC, la electrólisis deteriora la superficie de dicho electrodo formando un compuesto poco conductor, y así se vuelve cada vez menos sensible a la detección.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 3, 2019)

josezumino dijo:


> Hola Fogonazo.!!! Respecto circuito que expusiste en el proyecto "SENSOR ANTICORROSIVO DE NIVEL"... ¿cual es la distancia máxima que pueden estar separados los electrodos EMISOR/RECEPTOR? No lo construí aún pero de todo lo que he leído es lo mas recomendable. Es para hacer un detector de nivel de agua de mi tanque cisterna. Como se trata de un CMOS y por lo que he leído en el DATASHEET, me quedarían disponible dos compuertas mas. Así que las voy a utilizar para colocar otros electrodos. Si quiero utilizar otro CMOS4093 para aprovechar las compuertas y medir mas niveles ¿como debo conectarlos?. ¿Puedo unir los electrodos receptores de ámbos CMOS al fondo del tanque?







​Este circuito está pensado para unos 3 Cm de separación, para mas que eso habrá que hacer pruebas.
¿ A que distancias pretendes llegar ?


----------

